# "IBM graphics" and xterm and nethack?



## forkandwait (Jul 4, 2012)

I am trying to play nethack with "IBM graphics" (the extended character set) via an xterm on the alt.org server, but when I get control characters and letters with diacritical marks when I have nethack display with this character set.  However, it works fine if I telnet in via the console.

I have tried both xterm and urxvt, and tried setting "export TERM=ansi", but I don't really know what I am doing.  Weird thing is that I can see extended characters on other games if I watch them.

Has anyone fixed this for themselves?


----------



## forkandwait (Jul 7, 2012)

Someone on the nethack wiki recommended "konwert", so I installed it and I run nethack thus:

telnet nethack.alt.org | konwert cp437-utf8

Now I have pretty formats.  Still can't get past level 7, though....


----------

